# [PC-BSD] system freezes shortly after startup



## deimos (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello, I have problem with my laptop, yesterday I've decided to install PC-BSD 9.1 (distribution based on FreeBSD)  on my laptop (DELL D430). So, after installation, my system freezes shortly after startup, and even without Xorg (Because I thought the first time it was because of the Intel graphics chipset). The problem is that the log files does not indicate anything:

/var/log/messages : http://pastebin.com/tyLVvvif


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2013)

You probably asked on the proper forums first? Can you provide a link to the discussion?
Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD


----------

